# Dobutamine and Nicardipine during heart cath



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 25, 2012)

Is the use of Dobutamine and Nicardipine during a Heart Cath separtately billable (codeable), or bundled into the procedure.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## hewitt (Jun 25, 2012)

Please specify/list the CPTs you are using.


----------



## jtuominen (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Jim--

Is your provider using Nicardipine or Dobutamine to perform a coronary spasm test(Sometimes done with acetylcholine and known as a aceytlcholine challenge)?
If so, there is no code for this procedure.There was some folklore at one point to use something like 93024 (ergonovine provocation test), or around there for that procedure, but that is incorrect, as the code expliciltly states ergonovine is the drug that is used in that procedure code. 

But if your provider is using intravenous Dobutamine to observe the hemodynamic effects of the drug before and after administration on a patient (maybe to observe the drugs effects on a patient's HF), see 93463. 93463 is an add on, so the key here is that it must be performed in conjuction with a heart cath in order to obtain hemodynamic values, if performed for this purpose.


----------

